# Greenhouse Project, WIP



## Rich (15 Sep 2008)

18 Months ago when I purloined half of the garden to build my workshop, I promised to build SWIMBO a greenhouse on the far end, well it has'nt moved very far, so I've taken a week off to try and push the agenda forward, I decided to erect a covered walkway from the rear of the house all the way to the end of the greenhouse in addition, me and my mouth.


























Every joint is just a simple half-lap, nothing fancy as there's not much weight involved.







You may just catch a glimpse of my 3rd helper(SWIMBO) peering around the conservatory door.







Phew, that took some moving, alot of effort for 2 passes, but it only took 2 mins once set up.







It's getting warm now.













Ridge beam in place.












Clamps are very handy when you operate alone.






Oops, cocked up here despite measuring twice, biscuits and glue to the rescue. Enogh for today, a well earned pint coming up.


----------



## filsgreen (15 Sep 2008)

Rich, a picture paints a thousand stories!!!


----------



## Mcluma (16 Sep 2008)

That looks like a lot of work. but it is coming on fine 8) 


But beer and tools ....That is a big no no :wink:


----------



## OPJ (16 Sep 2008)

Good work so far, Rich.

I think the walkway will be worth it in the long run as it looks as though it'll keep you dry going from the house to the workshop! :wink:


----------



## Rich (16 Sep 2008)

Mcluma":2feyghfb said:


> That looks like a lot of work. but it is coming on fine 8)
> 
> 
> But beer and tools ....That is a big no no :wink:



That's after the day's work is done.


----------



## joiner_sim (16 Sep 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Digit (16 Sep 2008)

Coming along nicely Rich. Now that you're an expert on greenhouses how about putting ours up?

Roy.


----------



## Rich (16 Sep 2008)

Digit":1sgv2lje said:


> Coming along nicely Rich. Now that you're an expert on greenhouses how about putting ours up?
> 
> Roy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

To be honest Roy, It would have been a lot cheaper to buy one, but I just could'nt resist the challenge of building my own, I had no plans when I started out other than a thigh high block wall on three sides, since then it's been design and build and to be honest, it's a labour of love, this will be a rolls Royce of the greenhouse genre.  

Rich.


----------



## shim20 (16 Sep 2008)

good work, nice workshop to cant beat a nice beer after some hard work


----------



## Digit (16 Sep 2008)

Knowo what you mean Rich.

Roy.


----------



## Rich (17 Sep 2008)

Well, I can get no further today, I've run out of scant, Still half of the roof is done and one of the opening skylights is made.





Another shot of the same but a different angle.







Whilst waiting to pick up more tinber tomorrow, my interim project is to try and utilise this vice handle from a redundant B/D workmate and turn it into a window opener for the skylight, the poser is how to fix the end opposite to the handle and yet still let it rotate, I'll get round it somehow, It's a shame the mini lathe has'nt arrived yet.(bottom lower right of the pic)







Well it's that time of the year again, my nuts are dropping.





 :lol:
Oh no, the other helper has turned into an offcut thief as well.


Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Digit (17 Sep 2008)

> Oh no, the other helper has turned into an offcut thief as well.



Ah! I've got one of them as well!
Who needs a garden shredder?

Roy.


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Sep 2008)

Looking good, Rich.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Rich (18 Sep 2008)

Well I picked up some more scant from B/Q today, and heres a view of the second skylight in the making.






Morticed, tenoned, glued and dowelled, it may seem over the top but you can't do enough for a good boss.






I'm still struggling as to how to utilise this vice handle as a window opening device, any suggestions would be most welcome.

Regards,

Rich.





[/img] :lol:


----------



## dennis (18 Sep 2008)

You don't normally see mortice and tenons, cross ways on like that Rich.

Dennis


----------



## brianhabby (18 Sep 2008)

It's certainly going to be a solid structure. You picked a good week, weather wise, considering all the rain we've had recently.

regards

Brian


----------



## Rich (18 Sep 2008)

dennis":2v8nzsuw said:


> You don't normally see mortice and tenons, cross ways on like that Rich.
> 
> Dennis



Very true Dennis, needs must when the devil drives, that's why I'm an engineer and not a chippy  , anyway it's worked ok, and will last long after I've gone, :lol: , thanks for looking and commenting.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Rich (19 Sep 2008)

Looks like it's going to be a pleasant day.






The last 3 rafters made, when I first started I struggled with the birds mouth, but after making a template it was all plain sailing.






Hinge housings in progress.






All the rafters in place now.






Hinges for the skylight fitted





[/img]
Enough for today, besides shopping and cooking a good bit done, still a pleasant evening despite the time of year.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Rich (20 Sep 2008)

Most unorthodox, I'll grant you, but one thing this forum HAS taught me is there is more than one way to skin a cat, Had I drawn up a plan before hand I could have made all the half laps on the scms, but this is design and build and much more exciting for that.






Both opening skylights now installed and hinged.








Now I get a chance to see what a router can do, 3 passes on each cut gets me to the depth I need.












A couple of crossmembers tomorrow, the cuts can be made in the workshop on the scms.








The weathers still quite reasonable, althougfh once the sun goes over it's rather chilly, in fact we turned the heating on for an hour last night.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## dicktimber (21 Sep 2008)

WOW,
Did you man handle all that timber by your self???
I thought the Gazebo was bad enough.
Well done!

Only question is where are you putting the pigeon loft, or is that a separate annex?

Excellent !!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Rich (21 Sep 2008)

dicktimber":3daizy11 said:


> WOW,
> Did you man handle all that timber by your self???
> I thought the Gazebo was bad enough.
> Well done!
> ...



My next door neighbour is a pigeon racer so that's sorted, it's quite easy on one's own as long as you have a decent spirit level and plenty of clamps, and always make a practice cut on a piece of waste before committing to a final cut.  

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Rich (21 Sep 2008)

A lazy day today, all I managed was the crossmembers fot the windows, what a lovely day though. :lol:


----------



## Digit (21 Sep 2008)

Ah! All is revealed, now it makes sense to me Rich. Looks good. Those are Aldi clamps aren't they?
For the money they are incredibly good I found.

Roy.


----------



## Rich (21 Sep 2008)

Digit":3b81p90a said:


> Ah! All is revealed, now it makes sense to me Rich. Looks good. Those are Aldi clamps aren't they?
> For the money they are incredibly good I found.
> 
> Roy.



Thanks for looking mate, yes, they are Aldi F clamps and are good value, unlike their other clamps, the black and yellow plastic ones, absolute rubbish, one good squeeze and the ratchets done for.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## mailee (21 Sep 2008)

Aw Rich you have gone and done it now mate! SWMBO just saw this thread and reminded me that I had promised her a greenhouse :roll: Great build though mate, enjoying every minute of it so far. Keep up the good work it's looking great. :wink:


----------



## Rich (21 Sep 2008)

mailee":qofwse6y said:


> Aw Rich you have gone and done it now mate! SWMBO just saw this thread and reminded me that I had promised her a greenhouse :roll: Great build though mate, enjoying every minute of it so far. Keep up the good work it's looking great. :wink:


Thanks Mailee,
I'd best not show you what I've done internally,(decorating wise) or there will CERTAINLY never be enough hours in the day, :lol: :lol: , thanks for looking mate, it makes it all the more worthwhile when others comment, (good or bad, I don't mind).

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Rich (28 Sep 2008)

A small amount achieved today.






Window sills installed, I only wanted 3, but B/Q only sells them in packs of 2 at £10.96 each.  












Stays for the skylights made and installed.






Mitred, glued and biscuited, OTT, I know, but I'm not on a price and it's good practice, the timber came from pallets at work. :wink: 






Blimey, I must have had a turn, you don't very often see it this clean :lol: 

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Rich (11 Oct 2008)

As you can see I have fitted all the window stops, at least that's what I call them.





















Ionly had enough perspex to do 8 out of 12 windows, so I will have to wait until I see cousin Ronnie for some more, He works at a printing company and sometimes they have offcuts which they just bin, lucky for me. :lol: 















My latest purchase, I have'nt done much with it yet, that's for the future.





So I have turned to making the sliding door for the greenhouse, I purchased a 4 pack of 44x44x2.1m par.





2 Stiles cut to length.






Nice temp for this time of year.





A simple stop setup for the rails.











Not quite perfect on the dummy run.





A small adjustment to the bandsaw fence and I'm ready for the real thing, enough for today, I'm going to have a pint and watch the England match.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Digit (11 Oct 2008)

'Bout time you finished that little job isn't it?
What's keeping you? :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## joiner_sim (11 Oct 2008)

:arrow:  
I've been watching this topic since it started, and I must say its looking great! :wink: Well done. It will look very nice when its completed and it'll be ready for a full year's use!

I wish I could extend myworkshop or summin but never gonna happen where i'm living now!


----------



## Rich (11 Oct 2008)

:lol: :lol: Thanks for looking joiner and also for the encouragement, Roy, my friend, the only thing holding me back is DOSH, would'nt you know   

Rich.


----------



## joiner_sim (11 Oct 2008)

It's okay. I find that this forum is the reason I do woodwork outside of work. Everyone inspires and encourages one another.


----------



## Digit (11 Oct 2008)

Lexan is Poly carb by the way Rich, much better. Also handy if you ever need to make a riot shield! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Rich (11 Oct 2008)

Digit":17un8w2i said:


> Lexan is Poly carb by the way Rich, much better. Also handy if you ever need to make a riot shield! :lol:
> 
> Roy.



That's useful to know Roy, I sometimes need one in this house, ouch,  :lol: :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## Rich (12 Oct 2008)

That's more like it, a nice snug fit.





4 crossrails tenoned.





It's such a nice day, I thought I'd do the routering outdoors.





The sqiggly design is nonails in readiness for fixing the threshold.





I had to remove the fences from my homemade router table to get the distance between the fence and a 6mm bit.





Threshold fitted and screwed down.





A run through with a test piece proves satisfactory, so lets go with the real thing.





4 Crossrails grooved for glazing(when I get some more poly carb).





So much for helpers, eh?





2 Stiles, morticed and grooved.





A dry fit proves the integrity, just a tad needs to come off the top and bottom in readiness for the sliding gear.





I am pleased with the way the groovog lines up.





Well, enough for today, nice for the time of year, don't you think,

That's it till next weekend.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Digit (12 Oct 2008)

How do you cut your mortices Rich?

Roy.


----------



## Rich (12 Oct 2008)

Digit":14221j33 said:


> How do you cut your mortices Rich?
> 
> Roy.



With an Axi morticer, I'm not yet capable (or minded) to do them by hand.

Rich.


----------



## Digit (12 Oct 2008)

What make of chisel do you use? I had one for a while and found that the Chinese chisels as supplied were useless on hard wood.
I gave it away eventually!

Roy.


----------



## Rich (12 Oct 2008)

I have a "draper" set with black poly shatterproof handles, I don't think I'd know a good chisel from a bad one, but then again if we're talking spanners then give me britool anyday, so, it's horses for courses I suppose.


----------



## Digit (12 Oct 2008)

I meant on the morticer Rich.

Roy.


----------



## Rich (12 Oct 2008)

Sorry mate, I have the set that came with the morticer, I don't push them hard and let them cool regularly, I have'nt chanced them on hardwood yet and I don't think they'd last long anyway, they get quite hot on softwood.

Rich.


----------



## joiner_sim (14 Oct 2008)

Looking good! 
:arrow: 
Morticers, make sure the chisel get sharpened regularly and the drill bit also, and things should be okay as long as you don't push them beyond there capabilities.


----------



## Rich (14 Oct 2008)

Good morning Simon, thanks for looking, I must say your website makes good viewing.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Rich (11 Apr 2009)

Just a quick update on the greenhouse, (it's taken nearly a year so far due to budgetry pressures) it's now watertight and just needs the external beading for the windows to be installed, the door is complete as you will see in the next pic, but I took the pic longways and don't know how to turn it by 90 degs.





As you can see, fully M&T'd and dowelled, if you bend your neck sideways  my next problem is how to fit it as a sliding door as cheaply as possible, I have considered making hardwood runners slotted into the top and bottom and grooves in the opposing parters to carry the runners, any suggestions are MOST welcome.





AS you can see the walkway is almost finished, it just needs covering now, but that will have to wait for another payday as the car tax is due at the end of this month, there is no end to spending ones hard earned cash, is there?  

Rich.


----------



## Woodmagnet (12 Apr 2009)

Can i see "tomato plants" inside Rich :?:


----------



## Rich (12 Apr 2009)

Good morning kevin, no mate, that's strawberries that you see,  

Rich.


----------



## John. B (12 Apr 2009)

VERY impressed! Rich,
I will never complain about the lack of space in my w/s/shed again :wink: 
You must get on well with your neighbours, seeing as your uprights are on their side of the fence. :roll:

John. B


----------



## filsgreen (12 Apr 2009)

Looking Good Rich. I especially like the trestle with the climbing plants, it'll look great when they get established.


----------



## Rich (12 Apr 2009)

Thanks for looking lads, it's coming along now and I'll post some more when appropriate, keep the comments coming, good or otherwise, it's all helpful. :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Apr 2009)

I just read the thread all the way through, I'm very impressed in what you have achieved considering your lack of space, I must stop complaining about my workshop and pull my finger out. Great work Rich.


----------



## Rich (13 Apr 2009)

Thanks, BB, nice to see your still active and guitar making, yes I have a small workshop, but I am a patient man and moving one tool to make room for another does'nt take that long really.  

Rich.


----------



## Chippyjoe (15 Apr 2009)

Nice work Rich,

3 things,when I first saw the wip's I was a bit concerned! The 6th picture in I thought that you must live in a rough old area it looks like your upstairs windows have vertical bars for security,but on reflection (pardon the pun)you can see they are vertical blinds :lol: 

Also you are supposed to look happy when "wetting your appetite"or were you knackered!

On a serious note,do you think a Hardwood threshold might have been better?

All the same credit to you for what has been a long haul,you must have earned a lot of brownie points!

Mark.


----------



## Rich (15 Apr 2009)

Chippyjoe":2c9b7qbp said:


> Nice work Rich,
> 
> 3 things,when I first saw the wip's I was a bit concerned! The 6th picture in I thought that you must live in a rough old area it looks like your upstairs windows have vertical bars for security,but on reflection (pardon the pun)you can see they are vertical blinds :lol:
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking mark, yes I was tuckered that day mate, as for the threshold, I'm not too worried about the soft wood as when the walkway is eventually covered the weather won't be a problem.  

Rich.


----------



## Digit (15 Apr 2009)

Still on the Speckled Hen Rich or have you found a decent drink? :twisted: 

Roy.


----------



## dennis (15 Apr 2009)

Rich,

The door looks too close to the roof spars to put the normal types of sliding gear on, the heavy duty drawer slides would work on the top inside edge, but unless you can find some second hand I think that they are expensive.

I would suggest putting some sort of wheels on the bottom to run in or on a track, you would have to cut off part of the thresher and fix a heavier piece of wood lower down and long enough to support the track.

For wheels, single sash pulleys let into the bottom of the door and angle iron that loosely fits in the groove might do for the track. Not sure how long sash pulleys would last in this situation.

Or you could go for wheels that run inside some form of track, like unistrut, or two angle irons, I am sure as an engineer you can come up with a solution. The wheels could go on the ends or outside of the door if it is any easier, with the track positioned to suit.



Once you have sorted out the running gear a batten on the roof spars either side of the door to keep it in line.

Dennis


----------



## Rich (15 Apr 2009)

Thanks for taking the time, Roy/Dennis, I shall be trying out home made wooden runners tomorrow, I'll post some pics, if that proves to hard to open the door, I had in mind using ball catches inserted into the underside of the door and a holding bar to contain the top, obviously it does'nt have to be airtight and gaps won't matter, all is not lost, yet,  if the worst comes to the worst I'll have to make a new hinged door opening inwards, but that cuts down the space inside.

Rich.


----------



## kityuser (16 Apr 2009)

inspiring to see what other members achieve.

makes me think I really should start pulling my socks up!


gr8 stuff

Steve


----------



## Rich (20 Apr 2009)

Well, there we go, the greenhouse door is hung and works fine





I have used Beech hardwood runners, and once coated with a liberal layer of tallow, the door moves VERY easily from left to right and silently too, I am well pleased and surprised at the outcome.





After routering a slot for the runner and cutting the runner to suit, you will see that the ONLY bearing surface is the top of the 2 lower runners. the top runners are only there to keep the door in alignment, I have allowed for expansion, the door can be pushed in either direction with just one finger.





Just some external window beading and some shiplap, and the internal benchwork and my promise to my wife will be fulfilled.










As you can see, the strawberries, cucumbers and tomatoes are benefitting from the greenhouse, indoors, ALL parties are happy, I am a happy chappie.

Rich.


----------



## Digit (20 Apr 2009)

Where's the beer? :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Rich (20 Apr 2009)

Digit":hgvxmsel said:


> Where's the beer? :lol:
> 
> Roy.



In about half an hour, it will be in my tummy as I have just finished feeding the starving three, mine is now slowly cooking and should be ready by eight. :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## filsgreen (21 Apr 2009)

Of all your posts Rich, we should have had the obligatory shot of the thermometer in the greenhouse! Definitely slipping on the job  

Phil


----------



## Rich (21 Apr 2009)

Well Phil, hpefully that pic will suffice, btw, the thermometer/clock is in the workshop.





It amused me to see concerns from others about having a "small" workshop, I have no problems with cutting or sizing sheet goods, most can be done with a handsaw or circular saw and then cut to size accordingly.






The scms table is the same height as the morticer table and can easily accomodate long lengths of timber.






All the machinery is on wheels and easily manouverable, and you can see why the thermometer always reads a high temp.





I'm glad I took this shot, sometimes I forget what gear I do have.


Rich.


----------



## Rich (2 May 2009)

Here is a pic of me and my youngest on an outing to Southsea in 2004, watch this space.





Right, back to the greenhouse, as you can see I have made some more progress, I must say that working with 50x50 rough cut preserved timber is NOT easy, luckily with the lengths I was using I was able to "persuade" the timber to go where I wanted it to, all glued and screwed.






























Here we are 5 years later and he is 4 inches taller than me, (I am 5.8 ft) the eldest who is photo shy is 6.3 ft, time moves on and they are 2 good lads who are no bother to anyone but each other, chalk and cheese if you like, tomorrow the platforms for the lower level grow bag areas go on, I have a canny idea for that as well, keep watching.

Rich.


----------



## Rich (1 Jun 2009)

At last, the task is complete, phew!, it has certainly been an interesting learning curve, as I have never been in the construction industry, and as I made this up as I went along, I am quite leased with the outcome considering it was unknown territory to me, anyway as you can see from the pics, it is certainly fulfilling it's denoted task as a growing medium, I barely had time to remove my tools before you know who was behind me with thegrowbags and watering cans, still, my part of the bargain is done and she is pleased, I am now happy and relaxed, although, internal decoration is next on the agenda, including a wooden bedroom floor.  another learning curve, ah well, one lives and learns.




I decided to add a garden toolbox on the back end.




The sliding door was what REALLY surprised me, considering it's just routered grooves in the top and bottom of the door and sliding on beech runners, it only needs a finger to open and close it and a regular coating of tallow on the runners.




A bit of ingenuity needed here to support the tomato plants, the cucumber, lettuce and strawberries are coming along just fine.














Thanks for looking, Rich.


----------



## kityuser (1 Jun 2009)

looking superb, I`m be chuffed to bits with that!

Steve


----------



## wizer (1 Jun 2009)

Well Done. I like projects like this. I was out in the garden all day yesterday potting up mt toms, herbs and strawbs. Bit late but they should all crop.

I'm planning a plant stand to keep the strawbs up off the ground away from the foxes and dogs.


----------



## Rich (1 Jun 2009)

I have no doubt that you are well versed in the garden side of things, but just in case, strawberries are so called because they grow best when bedded upon straw, just a tip, hope you don't mind me saying so.  
As for the weekend, read on, :lol: 
Saturday, 6.30 am, the sky was blue and the day looked promising, right, decision made, make some sandwiches dear, I'll see to the car and fill up, get the 2 lads out of bed, fill the cool box, and of on a jolly down to Brighton for the day, got there at 11'00 hrs after taking the scenic route and explored, (I know Brighton like the back of my hand as I used to stay with my estranged dad who lived there, in the summer hols as a lad).
I took the tribe into the Royal pavillion, they had never seen such oppulence and grandeur before then and were amazed, then we explored the lanes and the palace pier, the boys could not contain themselves with laughter at the diversity of the characters in the gay capital of Europe. 
We had a lovely picnic in a local park consisting of, crispy rolls filled with bacon, corned beef, cheese and onion, cold boiled new potatoes drizzled with butter, hard boiled eggs, cold marinated chicken breasts, home grown strawberries covered in whipped cream and all washed down with a few glugs of original ginger beer, 
Sunday was just as nice, after working on the self built greenhouse, I decided to get out the George foreman grill and treat everyone including my eldests girlfriend to a bbq, sausages, bacon, mushrooms, buttered baps (toasted), more hard boiled eggs, grated cheese, more strawberries with ice cream, cooked ham, more ginger beer and I even washed up and dried up afterwards, all in all a beautiful weekend, just what we all needed. 


Rich.


----------



## kityuser (1 Jun 2009)

Rich":1ufiuon6 said:


> I have no doubt that you are well versed in the garden side of things, but just in case, strawberries are so called because they grow best when bedded upon straw, just a tip, hope you don't mind me saying so.
> As for the weekend, read on, :lol:
> Saturday, 6.30 am, the sky was blue and the day looked promising, right, decision made, make some sandwiches dear, I'll see to the car and fill up, get the 2 lads out of bed, fill the cool box, and of on a jolly down to Brighton for the day, got there at 11'00 hrs after taking the scenic route and explored, (I know Brighton like the back of my hand as I used to stay with my estranged dad who lived there, in the summer hols as a lad).
> I took the tribe into the Royal pavillion, they had never seen such oppulence and grandeur before then and were amazed, then we explored the lanes and the palace pier, the boys could not contain themselves with laughter at the diversity of the characters in the gay capital of Europe.
> ...



we had a similar weekend fitted one of these to my mountain bike (for my 4 year old):
http://www.richardsonsonline.co.uk/acc_ ... xgodS0IFjw

and a rear seat on Mrs KU bike for our 2 year old.
We then packed up and went to Hern bay for the day, 3 mile bike ride along the prom, picnic...... the boys LOVED it, and the dog was BLOODY shattered when we got home.


then a BBQ in the evening with the Gramps.......

lovely weekend, first bike ride with my 2 little guys, big success!

Steve


----------



## Rich (1 Jun 2009)

Good for you Steve, family time is VERY precious and should be taken at every opportunity, but the capability to get away from 4 walls and laptops enhances EVERYONES day, especially when the weather is good. :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## Jake (1 Jun 2009)

It looks like a fine greenhouse - and as if you'll be reaping the benefits quite soon if this weather keeps up!


----------

